# Puppy Doesn't Like Treats



## littledogsden (Jun 10, 2008)

I just got a new papillon puppy last week. He is now 8 weeks 5 days old. Part of the reason I got a papillon is because they are (generally) an obedient breed and they are small (I have a small breed dog boarding business so small is essential). Unfortunately, I am running into a training problem. He is doing great with the housebreaking because he responds well to praise, but he does NOT like treats. When I try to give him one, he turns his head almost in disgust. I can't even force it into his mouth. Great you might say? Unfortunately all the dog training books I own (probably 6 very recently published) only teach "sit," "come," "down" etc. in terms of treats, using them as a lure to get the dog into position.

How am I supposed to lure him into position if he has absolutely no interest in treats? I can't very well praise him into a sit. I knew small dogs were supposed to be finicky eaters, but of all the dogs I've had in boarding I have only had this problem with one other dog (a 5 yr. old male chihuahua who was scared of people, so it may not have even been that he didn't like treats). 

I have tried many different supposedly irresistible treats, including Natural Balance dog sausage log things (in all three flavors: lambs, beef and turkey); freeze dried liver; natural peanut butter minis; regular milk bones; beggin strips; hot dogs (last resort). He doesn't even really like his kibble, and it's a brand that's supposed to be excellent for finicky eaters (Royal Canin, right now it's Puppy 33). I cut the treats into little little pieces thinking maybe they were too hard to chew at this age, but that didn't work either. 

I don't know what else to do. All the books say not to force them into position, but he really doesn't care enough about anything enough that I could use it as a lure. 

Maybe he's just too young. I'm hoping he'll acquire a taste for treats within the next few weeks, but if he doesn't I'm going to be stuck. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Go to the top of the line in dog treats...the treat that over 1,500 dogs went bonkers for in a taste test.....SPAM. Slice it, dice it, nuke it for 1 minute and pat dry (they are greasy). The other high end treat that I use on occasion is BBQ meatballs...never a whole one!...again, break it up and then nuke them.
BTW, all of your treats were cold (unless the hot dogs were hot). Heat releases aroma, flavor and can trigger a better response....this goes for dry kibble too when you moisten it in warm water for 15 minutes before mealtime.


----------



## Aegon I (Dec 27, 2007)

Cheese often works well too and it's often cheaper than dog treats. My dog will almost do backflips for a plain old ice cube.


----------



## Michell (Jun 7, 2008)

The best thing for a finicky eater is to run him ragged. 

After an hour of exercise he'll be all over that sausage.


----------



## littledogsden (Jun 10, 2008)

Tooney:
Thanks for the advice. I tried heating up some of the hot dog pieces and he just spit them out like he did with all the other treats that he even let me put in his mouth. At least he let me put them in his mouth, though!

Aegon:
OH MY GOD. By the time I read your response, I had pretty much given up. I didn't think cheese would be any different. It was!!! I took a little tiny piece and rolled it up into a little ball, lured him into a sit with it (he was actually interested enough to follow it--- a first!!!) and then he ate it!`And swallowed it! He's now sitting pretty consistently. All I needed was the right treat, and I'm so glad I found it. THANK YOU!


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

My Ice hates any kind of baked treat. She only eats meat treats. She is just plain immune to biscuits! She does the same as your pup does w/them.

Every dog has their weakness, tho, you just gotta find it. =)


----------



## Vgirl (Jan 8, 2008)

I personally have never run into the problem, but I have heard of using their favoite toy or object for training and rewards. Anything that they will just go crazy and do anything for you can use. Some dogs are just not food motivated. Keep trying until you find the thing that works! Good luck!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I am so glad I have NEVER had a problem with my dogs not liking treats. The idea they are getting anything other than dog food has them going nuts. My cat, on the other hand, will eat nothing but dry food...no canned, no treats. But that's ok. He thinks he's a dog anyway.


----------

